# Testing the waters



## Roseswhite (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi everyone. I am new here. I am looking to connect with others that have been married a long time that could be helpful to me as I come to terms with how unhappy my marriage has become after 20 years. Two children. Both teenagers, both girls. Passive aggressive husband that I have unfortunately enabled a lot over the years. Can anyone relate?


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Roseswhite said:


> Hi everyone. I am new here. I am looking to connect with others that have been married a long time that could be helpful to me as I come to terms with how unhappy my marriage has become after 20 years. Two children. Both teenagers, both girls. Passive aggressive husband that I have unfortunately enabled a lot over the years. Can anyone relate?


Can anyone relate? There are a plethora of folks waiting to contribute--from many different points of view.

Welcome.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Sadly a lot can relate and will when they come on line.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Roseswhite said:


> Hi everyone. I am new here. I am looking to connect with others that have been married a long time that could be helpful to me as I come to terms with how unhappy my marriage has become after 20 years. Two children. Both teenagers, both girls. Passive aggressive husband that I have unfortunately enabled a lot over the years. Can anyone relate?


Welcome Roseswhite, many have been married a long time on here and with many ups and downs.
Do share what you are facing right now.


----------

